# Losing Weight by Cutting Carbs



## SeaBreeze

I've done this in the past in a limited way, and it does help take off the pounds and likely avoid or control type 2 diabetes.  More information on why simple carbs in sweets, breads, potatoes, etc. help you put on and keep the weight.  Full article here.  



> Carbohydrates provide your body with glucose (blood sugar), its main  fuel source. Popular snacks and binge-worthy foods tend to be simple  carbs, including sugary sweets and baked goods made from refined flours.
> 
> Fruits and vegetables are complex carbohydrates, which include higher  levels of fiber and other healthful substances. In addition, this  category covers starches such as whole grains and legumes (beans, peas,  etc., some of which also supply protein).
> 
> The higher glucose levels that occur when you  eat too much simple carbohydrate can interfere with insulin, the body’s  main blood sugar controller.
> 
> Under such conditions, extra calories are  much more easily stored as body fat and results in unwanted weight gain,  says nutritionist Keith Kantor, PhD, CEO of the Nutritional Addiction  Mitigation Eating and Drinking (NAMED) program in Atlanta, which helps  people with mental illnesses through dietary changes.
> 
> However, he says, “when glucose levels are cut off due to low-carb dieting, the body starts to burn fat instead.”
> 
> Restricting carbohydrate intake also reduces  the amount of insulin released into your bloodstream, adds nutritional  biochemist Catherine Metzgar, PhD, RD, of Virta, a San Francisco-based  online medical clinic specializing in type 2 diabetes. She explains,  “Insulin is the body’s fat storage hormone, so, the less of it that is  released, the easier time you will have losing weight.”
> 
> Insulin resistance is essentially a result of  carbohydrate intolerance, Metzgar notes, and a low-carb diet reduces  the very foods that increase insulin levels most—carbs. By eliminating  the root cause of elevated insulin levels in the body, low-carb dieters  “are able to naturally improve glucose control, lose weight, and reduce  hunger and cravings,” she says.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I've done the no carb/low carb diets and they do work but I missed the carbs and found myself going from one extreme to another.

Now I'm living with a low fat plant based slow carb/high fiber diet and have found that to be a compromise that I can live with.

The important thing is to keep at it until you find a healthful day to day eating plan that suits you, it's definitely worth the effort.


----------



## Camper6

I went on a low fat diet years ago because I was told I had high cholesterol.

I couldn't believe how much weight I was losing and it got so bad I couldn't sit down.  I had no buttocks to speak of.

So I went to the doctor and told him and he recommended I go off the diet before we do testing.

It took me a month to put back a couple of pounds and I was splurging on milkshakes and hamburgers.

I think a low fat diet works better than cutting out carbs.  I have been able to maintain my weight now without any special considerations.

But I do notice my portions are a lot smaller than they used to be.


----------



## C'est Moi

"Everything in moderation."


----------



## hearlady

Aunt Bea said:


> I've done the no carb/low carb diets and they do work but I missed the carbs and found myself going from one extreme to another.
> 
> Now I'm living with a low fat plant based slow carb/high fiber diet and have found that to be a compromise that I can live with.
> 
> The important thing is to keep at it until you find a healthful day to day eating plan that suits you, it's definitely worth the effort.


I've come around to this exact thinking. It's actually more like the way of thinking I grew up with before all the fads came around.
We have so much knowledge now about health and nutrition to supplement our basic knowledge of healthy eating and lifestyle. 
I can live with it too.


----------



## Vinny

I lost 60 lbs. by watching my carbs and limiting my meals to between 40-60 carbs. My doctor did not recognize me when he saw me 6 months later. Plus my A1C went from 7.4 to 5.2


----------



## JB in SC

I did the same as Vinny, lost about 60 pounds with near identical results. I didn't cut out all my carbs, most of mine was from sugared drinks and other empty calories. I can't tolerate a high cholesterol diet. Once I got the weight off I just didn't eat as much, which is pretty normal for older people. A lot of my friends and family don't see how I can pass up a piece of cake or ice cream, but really once I did without them I can easily skip them. I will have something sweet for my birthday or at special occasions but I watch my portion sizes. No way I can (or want to) eat as I once did, my wife and I can easily split a normal restaurant meal.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I have done just about the same things as Aunt Bea (she could be writing my story), and am happily now on a plant based , complex carb way of eating as well. I really like this, and i don’t miss meat in my diet at all. Actually, I am about 90% plant-based, and i still add meat to some foods, but more as a flavor enhancer than as a main part of the meal, like Atkins-style diets did. 
If I make a pot of chili beans, I will usually add just a small amount of hamburger to the pot, and it gives that real chili flavor, but doesn’t add much extra fat to the chili. 
I track my food intake on an app called CarbManager, and this enables me to stay low-carb, low-fat, and make sure that I am getting about the right amounts of protein, fats and carbs each day. 
It syncs with my Health app on the phone, so it is part of my overall health tracking, and i really like that. The Health app also tell me how much of each vitamin and mineral I am getting with my meals, so I can see if I need to supplement on any of those as well.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*The Low Down on Low Carb Diets and Weight Loss*



> Carbohydrates provide your body with glucose  (blood sugar), its main fuel source. Popular snacks and binge-worthy  foods tend to be simple carbs, including sugary sweets and baked goods  made from refined flours. Fruits and vegetables are complex  carbohydrates, which include higher levels of fiber and other healthful  substances. In addition, this category covers starches such as whole  grains and legumes (beans, peas, etc., some of which also supply  protein).
> 
> No fixed definition exists for low-carb  diets, but most follow similar guidelines. Since carbohydrates include  sugar, starch and fiber, a low-carb regimen is based on meats, fish,  eggs, nuts, seeds, low-carbohydrate vegetables and fruits (such as  greens and berries) and healthy fats. High-carb foods are forbidden or  limited; they include refined grains, potatoes, sugary drinks and  sweets.
> 
> Specific plans vary in carbohydrate content.  The most restrictive may be as low as 20 to 50 grams of carbs per day,  which strictly limits fruit, aside from berries, although this level  allows for some vegetables. A plan of 50 to 100 carb grams includes  vegetables and fruits; the least-restrictive plans, in the 100- to  150-gram range, may include some starchy foods.
> 
> Paths to Weight Loss
> 
> The higher glucose levels that occur when you  eat too much simple carbohydrate can interfere with insulin, the body’s  main blood sugar controller. Under such conditions, extra calories are  much more easily stored as body fat and results in unwanted weight gain,  says nutritionist Keith Kantor, PhD, CEO of the Nutritional Addiction  Mitigation Eating and Drinking (NAMED) program in Atlanta, which helps  people with mental illnesses through dietary changes.
> 
> However, he says, “when glucose levels are cut off due to low-carb dieting, the body starts to burn fat instead.”



SOURCE


----------



## Vinny

Diagnosed with type 2 Diabetes and had to lose weight. I started to look at the carbs in the foods I was eating and was shocked how high they were. I simply chose foods with lower carb counts and limited most of my meals to 40-60 carbs with the occasional cheeseburger or Pizza and lost 45 pounds in 6 months and my a1C went from 7.4 to 5.1. My doctor was shocked at how low it went. Switched to whole wheat pasta and bread. Very little rice and other things high in carbs. Made a big difference.


----------



## Camper6

Alright. Now is this controversial.

The way I feel about it.

It doesn't matter what you eat whether it's carbs or not.

As long as the calories you ingest are equal to or less than what your body requires.

Is that accurate or not.

From my Better Homes and Gardens published around 1950.

excerpt:
No diets! No fasting! Food makes us fat--It's as simple as that.  Eat more than your body requires and it's stored as fat.  To lose or gain weight--count your calories.  A calorie is a measure of the fattening tendencies of food.  By counting calories and staying within your caloric quota, you can eat everything an still lose weight or gain.
The secret? When you splurge with a high-calorie-content food, compensate with a low calorie vegetable or dessert. And vice versa. Then by all means watch the extras. They mount up rapidly and alone can account for a large percentage of your calorie quota.
Figure the calories your body needs just to keep in top physical condition.

1. Estimate your ideal weight for your height and build. (Most weight charts are for the average person. Large boned people may top this average by 10 to 20 percent, slender boned ones fall under it)

2. Multiply your "ideal" weight by 15. (your body needs 15 to 20 calories per pound per day)

3. In order to lose weight, reduce the answer above by one third.  In order to gain, in most cases add one third.  The result is your calorie quota for one day.  

4. Divide your total for your three meals.


There is a chart included for calories and Recommended Daily Dietary Allowances.

Women- 123 pounds- Sedentary 2000 Active 2400
Men-154 pounds- Sedentary 2400 Active 3000


----------



## Kitties

I've lost some weight recently even being under a lot of stress. I was about 8-9 pounds less than I expected when I went to the doctor a couple of weeks ago so that was a boost. But they had a new digital scale and I wonder if that was the issue. But my clothes seem looser. I don't have a scale at home.

I love carbs and I don't believe in eating what you don't like. It's a recipe for failure. I've greatly limited chips and low on any sweets (mostly just eating some cereals) and watching portions. So far so good.


----------



## drifter

I'm back about where I want to be. My goal now is staying there.


----------



## AprilT

SeaBreeze said:


> I've done this in the past in a limited way, and it does help take off the pounds and likely avoid or control type 2 diabetes.  More information on why simple carbs in sweets, breads, potatoes, etc. help you put on and keep the weight.  Full article here.



Per your title, yes, a low-carb diet works, for many people to lose weight and it also improves a whole host of health issues.  Only problem for some it's difficult to sustain this way of eating long term.  I've done it in the past and lost a lot of weight, I just couldn't ever stick with it for more than a few months.  

I do plan to give it another try and then switch to moderately low carb which basically is what you do anyway most times when following the orignal Atkins way.  Low carbing, when I stick to it, it works best for controlling my BP and keeping me from becoming a full blown diabetic.   With low-carb, I can usually come off any type of blood pressure meds.  It's definitely not for everyone, but for some it works wonders.


----------



## Colleen

My step-daughter has, unfortunately, inherited her weight and she's struggled with it for many years. She's 44 now and her current diet is the Keto diet. She's lost 11 pounds in about a month and she's got the incentive to keep going. I applaud her but I'm also concerned that not eating any carbs may not be good either. She doesn't have any health issues (thank God) and there isn't any diabetes in her family. I read recently that the Keto diet is a good diet but it's very complex and hard for people to stay on it.

Anyone have any other information on it?


----------



## AprilT

Colleen said:


> My step-daughter has, unfortunately, inherited her weight and she's struggled with it for many years. She's 44 now and her current diet is the Keto diet. She's lost 11 pounds in about a month and she's got the incentive to keep going. I applaud her but I'm also concerned that not eating any carbs may not be good either. She doesn't have any health issues (thank God) and there isn't any diabetes in her family. I read recently that the Keto diet is a good diet but it's very complex and hard for people to stay on it.
> 
> Anyone have any other information on it?



There are levels of the Keto diet, last I saw my doctor, I told him I was checking out a book from library on it, he said great, gave me the thumbs up. I received notice the book is ready for pick up at my library, I probably won't get over there till next week Tuesday.  But, I personally wouldn't ever go to the extreme long term of restricting carbs but for so long.  I know first week or two of the one I usually do I it's 20 net carbs after that you raise the level of carbs allowed.   All I know is I'm allowed as much bacon as I want, so I'm good with the first two weeks of eating that way.    But I really don't care for a lot of red meat so Shrimp, fish will fill my plate often, plus I love veggies.

This gives you a visual of what keto looks like
https://www.dietdoctor.com/low-carb/keto

https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/ketogenic-diet-101#sample-meal-plan

For those trying to control blood sugar interesting article. 
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/07/well/live/low-carb-diet-type-1-diabetes.html


----------



## fmdog44

Vinny said:


> I lost 60 lbs. by watching my carbs and limiting my meals to between 40-60 carbs. My doctor did not recognize me when he saw me 6 months later. Plus my A1C went from 7.4 to 5.2



Good work!!!!


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I was eating low carb/keto for over a year, lost some weight, and felt good.  Then, I started reading about plant-based whole food diet, and it sounded like that was even healthier; so I changed over. 
I didn’t actually miss meat a lot, although I still ate it sometimes, and especially seafood like shrimp; but I did miss dairy products, cheese, and butter, etc. 
Even on a low calorie diet, I was gaining weight on the PBWF diet, so then I started looking at intermittent fasting.  That stopped me from gaining weight, but not losing any, plus I was having a hard time because I still had hunger pangs. 
Finally, I decided that low carb/keto plus IF was a better plan, and that is what I have been doing now for a month, and (happily) I am now starting to lose weight again. 

After reading more about the role that insulin plays in making us fat, and knowing that all carbs cause us to release insulin, even the slow carbs, it made sense that I needed to get my insulin resistance back under control again. 

Sometimes, it almost seems like we are being programmed about foods, whether it is right or not. 
A good example would be when we were told that vegetable oils were healthier for us than meat and dairy fats, as well as saturated fats like coconut oil. 
Now, we know that the vegetable oils are highly processed, overheated and bleached , and very unhealthy for use as food, and that the natural unprocessed fats are much better for us. 

https://www.menshealth.com/nutrition/a19536669/fatty-foods-with-health-benefits/


----------



## Olivia

Vinny said:


> I lost 60 lbs. by watching my carbs and limiting my meals to between 40-60 carbs. My doctor did not recognize me when he saw me 6 months later. Plus my A1C went from 7.4 to 5.2



Definitely agree with that. I researched all about diabetes type 2 and also joined a Diabetic Message Board. I never actually had high AIC, but low carb not only reduced it further, but I lost some pounds (didn't need to lose that much).  Eating that way is just a matter of habit and soon you don't miss the high carb stuff. 40-60 carbs per meal is way to high for me, but then I'm rather petite.

I blame myself because my mom had Diabetes Type 2 and she was very petite but skinny people do get it. I convinced myself that diabetes skips a generation. I don't know where I got that idea, but I was obviously living in fantasy.


----------



## Ferocious

I was once told to I stand on the weight-scale on one foot, then I wouldn't weigh so heavy, but when I do, I still weigh the same...............Must be doing something wrong....


----------



## Camper6

Everyone is on the constant lookout for a miracle.

The basics give you the miracle.


----------



## Victor

I have been on a low carb diet to lose weight for over 1  and half years--
lost only 7 pounds more or less but I don't excercise much. And I am
under the guidance of a professional dietician. Followed all her advice.
I really do not eat much either. Am frustrated!


----------



## AprilT

Victor said:


> I have been on a low carb diet to lose weight for over 1  and half years--
> lost only 7 pounds more or less but I don't exercise much. And I am
> under the guidance of a professional dietician. Followed all her advice.
> I really do not eat much either. Am frustrated!



I'm not trying to blame you so bear with me, I'm just trying to understand.

Could you tell us what your daily low carb diet consist of, because eating low carb on a consistent basis and only losing 7 lbs that's unheard of, I always lose at least that much in just the first week without any exercise. Actually in some cases exercise can add weight, good weight/musle.  Either your body is terribly resistant or the food plan your dietician is prescribing isn't the typical low carb diet.  Also, if eating too little that could be problematic when doing low-carb.  It's one thing to plateau, but 7 lbs after a whole year, highly unusual, especially for a man.  

Some possible reasons as listed from some articles

Are you following a low carb diet, but not losing weight?

Have you tried a low carb diet and didn’t  lose a pound ?  Or maybe you lost some weight in the beginning, but have  reached a plateau ? In this article, I will show you how to blast through that plateau and lose weight again with a low carb diet.
 [h=2]*Not Losing Weight on a Low Carb Diet?*[/h] "Low-carb diets are a strong ally against some of the biggest health problems that plague the world today.

 While I like a low carb diet,we all remain unique and it doesn’t always work for everyone.
 Most people who give it an honest try do quite well and lose weight without restricting calories or feeling hungry.
 However, after a few weeks, some people reach a plateau.
 The weight may have fallen off at the beginning, but now the scale won’t budge.
  If you reached a  plateau or just the results you are  harvesting/harvested are not as satisfying as you expected, here are a  few suggestions that would explain why :
 [h=2]*Are you Eating Real, Whole Foods ?*[/h] Eating a low-carbohydrate diet is not just about lowering your intake  of carbohydrates.  It is about eating real, whole, nutritious foods."

See the website for the rest of the article.

====================================================================






http://healthdaddy.org/not-losing-weight-on-low-carb-diet/
 					[h=1]Not Losing Weight on a Low Carb Diet? Here’s Why[/h] 					 						by John Fitt 					




https://blog.bulletproof.com/not-losing-weight-on-keto/
[h=1]Reasons You’re Not Losing Weight on Keto[/h]


There are seven main reasons you’re not losing weight on keto, despite your best efforts.
*You’re not actually in ketosis.* Ketosis is the  state your body is in when it burns fat for fuel instead of carbs. Learn  to accurately measure your ketone levels to know if you’re in ketosis.
*You’re eating too much in general.* There are  pitfalls to over-consumption while trying to lose weight on keto. Get  info on caloric needs as well as the ideal macronutrient ranges on keto.
*You’re not eating enough.* Under-consumption leads to changes in your metabolism, which derail your progress.
*You’re eating too much protein.* The keto diet is a moderate protein diet, so aim for 20-25 percent of your calories coming from protein.
*You’re eating too many carbs.* 20-50 carbs a day is typical of the keto diet. Get tips on where carbs might be lurking in your meal plan.
*You’re intolerant or allergic to something you’re eating.*  The most common food allergies are to milk, eggs, peanuts, tree nuts,  wheat, soy, fish and crustacean shellfish. Food allergies and  intolerances can cause inflammation which can lead to weight gain.
*You’re leptin resistant.* Leptin resistance is  triggered by irregular sleep, stress, overeating, and calorie  restriction. Fortunately, you can reset your leptin sensitivity with the  below tips.


----------



## Catlady

I want to lose 23 lbs.  I've tried ALL kinds of diets (healthy ones) and nothing has ever worked for me. Then last month I read the thread about the OMAD diet and C'est Moi said her husband has done it for over 30 years and has always been slim.  So, I started doing it since Sept 2nd.  I've been eating only from 5-7pm, and drinking water, coffee, and cranberry juice the rest of the waking hours.  This is the EASIEST diet ever and I think I'll be keeping up with it.  No counting calories or worrying about carbs and fat, and since I usually eat healthy anyway (no junk food or sweets) I think I'll be okay.  I did cheat a couple of days, but I've lost 3 lbs, so that's one lb a week.  Slow and steady is fine with me.  I've heard that the less you have to lose the slower the weight loss.  That will give my skin time to shrink (I hope).


----------



## SeaBreeze

Congratulations PVC, glad you've been having success with that diet!


----------



## Catlady

SeaBreeze said:


> Congratulations PVC, glad you've been having success with that diet!



Thanks, SeaBreeze!   I've read it takes 3 months to make or lose a habit, so by the end of this year I should be slimmer and the diet should be second nature to me, like it is for C'est Moi's husband.  I love bread and pasta and potatoes too much, so any low-carb diet would never work for me, I would feel deprived and unhappy.  The health benefits of "One Meal a Day'' sound really good.  Some posters have said you can eat anything you want and as much as you want and still lose weight, but I plan to use moderation and common sense.


----------



## AprilT

One meal a day diet sounds like something I tried back in the 80s and 90s definitely wouldn't work for me.  As always different methods work better for some than others.  Im not sure even low carbing is best for me, I just know when I do it the weight melts away.  I think knocking me out for six or more months and feeding me through a tube would be my best bet these days to stay on target.  For now I am just trying to eat healthy.  Will only low carb for a couple of weeks at a time for now when feeling motivated.


----------



## C'est Moi

Just a point of clarification, not that anyone cares.      My husband is one of those annoying people who has worn the same size since he was in high school.   He has never been on a "diet" in his life; he's just not interested in food and thinks eating once a day is fine.   (Unlike myself, who can burn out the fridge lightbulb in a month.)


----------



## Colleen

I have never been heavy my whole life...until.....menopause hit at age 50. I use to be able to eat anything...now I can't hardly eat anything without gaining a pound here, a pound there. I need to lose at least 30 lbs. but I'm struggling and the weight just won't budge.

I was on the Keto diet for a while but it was too complicated and expensive for me. My biggest downfall is carbs and sugar. If I could break that habit I might be able to shed a few pounds. My hubby can eat anything (and does) and not gain an ounce. We eat one meal a day at noon and at night (usually around 6:30pm) we have popcorn while we watch a movie. I only drizzle maybe 2 tablespoons of unsalted butter on 4 cups of popcorn. We use real popcorn...no bagged...and pop it in the microwave in a special container and no oil.

I'm pretty active during the day but I don't have a set exercise schedule. It's been frustrating to see myself so heavy and even more frustrating that I'm not doing a very good job of taking off the weight. We don't eat processed foods or fast foods. I love to cook so our meals are fresh cooked.


----------



## Catlady

Colleen, you probably already have, but I'll ask anyway.  Have you been checked for Hypothyroid?  People with it gain weight without even trying.  And, who knows, your husband and C'est Moi's husband could either have Hyperthyroid or fast metabolism.

I think the OMAD diet might work for me since I'm losing weight (so far).  It's also great for many reasons :  I save money on food, only one meal a day.  I don't have to cook or wash dishes often, only one meal a day.  I don't have to count calories or restrict what I eat.  I do try to eat healthy and not overeat, like some posters bragged to eat a whole pizza in one sitting and still lose weight.  I used to be slim until a forced menopause at 42 (fibroid tumors in my uterus).  After that and getting older I started putting on the pounds.  I am not physically active, was never athletic at all.  And what's worse, I'm never very hungry in the daytime but at night after my meal I just couldn't stop eating, even though I was aware I was not really hungry.  Since doing the OMAD, even though I cheated two days, I've been good, once 7pm passes I don't eat and will drink coffee or cranberry juice to get rid of the food cravings.  We'll see how it goes, but so far I'm determined to lose those 23 lbs.  I not only hate being fat, but all that extra weight is bad for the heart and joints and BP and liver and kidney etc etc.  I just turned 76 this month, I'd like to live the rest of my days as healthy as possible.  Hope this diet is the holy grail for me.


----------



## Colleen

PVC said:


> Colleen, you probably already have, but I'll ask anyway.  Have you been checked for Hypothyroid?  People with it gain weight without even trying.  And, who knows, your husband and C'est Moi's husband could either have Hyperthyroid or fast metabolism.
> 
> I think the OMAD diet might work for me since I'm losing weight (so far).  It's also great for many reasons :  I save money on food, only one meal a day.  I don't have to cook or wash dishes often, only one meal a day.  I don't have to count calories or restrict what I eat.  I do try to eat healthy and not overeat, like some posters bragged to eat a whole pizza in one sitting and still lose weight.  I used to be slim until a forced menopause at 42 (fibroid tumors in my uterus).  After that and getting older I started putting on the pounds.  I am not physically active, was never athletic at all.  And what's worse, I'm never very hungry in the daytime but at night after my meal I just couldn't stop eating, even though I was aware I was not really hungry.  Since doing the OMAD, even though I cheated two days, I've been good, once 7pm passes I don't eat and will drink coffee or cranberry juice to get rid of the food cravings.  We'll see how it goes, but so far I'm determined to lose those 23 lbs.  I not only hate being fat, but all that extra weight is bad for the heart and joints and BP and liver and kidney etc etc.  I just turned 76 this month, I'd like to live the rest of my days as healthy as possible.  Hope this diet is the holy grail for me.



I haven't had any bloodwork done in 2 years as we were searching for a different doctor and by the time we did, it's taken a few months to get an appointment. I go in November and I'm sure he will do bloodwork. I will ask about thyroid testing. The last time I had bloodwork done, I did not have any thyroid issues.....but that was 2 years ago.

Keep us posted on your diet. I've never heard of that one. I hope you are getting all the nutrients your body needs


----------



## Victor

April,
    my dietician is lenient with me. She allows me small
snacks and some pasta.
12-14 carbos a day but usually it is less. 1700 calories.
I am trying to lose only another 6 pounds because my weight is
reasonably normal for my  height.apparently my body struggles to lose these lbs.
She says this is normal.
I like sandwiches--that's 30 carbs right there.


----------



## AprilT

Victor said:


> April,
> my dietician is lenient with me. She allows me small
> snacks and some pasta.
> 12-14 carbos a day but usually it is less. 1700 calories.
> I am trying to lose only another 6 pounds because my weight is
> reasonably normal for my  height.apparently my body struggles to lose these lbs.
> She says this is normal.
> I like sandwiches--that's 30 carbs right there.



Yeah, if she's only allowing you that amount of carbs, she's doing something wrong and depending on the types of snacks, and any pasta would blow those totals out of the park two times over, someone don't know what low-carb is in this case, none of that adds up.

Minimum carbs in the first two weeks is about 20 carbs per day than it goes up as you start to add in fruits and other good carbs.  So like I said, something isn't adding up with those numbers.  I don't know of any human that survives on that low number of carbs even eggs has some, though minimal, count but veggies add up.


----------



## Colleen

Victor said:


> April,
> my dietician is lenient with me. She allows me small
> snacks and some pasta.
> 12-14 carbos a day but usually it is less. 1700 calories.
> I am trying to lose only another 6 pounds because my weight is
> reasonably normal for my  height.apparently my body struggles to lose these lbs.
> She says this is normal.
> I like sandwiches--that's 30 carbs right there.



I'd be looking for a different dietician.


----------



## Victor

No you misunderstand. 12-14  is not the number of grams.
11-20 grams=1 carbohydrate "choice" according to my scale she gave me.
My total number of carbs is over 100. I don't keep track that closely.

No way I could live on only 12 grams of carboh a day.
Snacks include 2-3 low sugar cookies or 1 mini-candy and sometimes chips.
Maybe a small ice cream.


----------



## AprilT

Victor said:


> No you misunderstand. 12-14  is not the number of grams.
> *11-20 grams=1 carbohydrate *"choice" according to my scale she gave me.
> My total number of carbs is over 100. I don't keep track that closely.
> 
> No way I could live on only 12 grams of carboh a day.
> Snacks include 2-3 low sugar cookies or 1 mini-candy and sometimes chips.
> Maybe a small ice cream.



Yes, I think we are speaking a different language.


----------



## Trade

PVC said:


> Thanks, SeaBreeze!   I've read it takes 3 months to make or lose a habit, so by the end of this year I should be slimmer and the diet should be second nature to me, like it is for C'est Moi's husband.  I love bread and pasta and potatoes too much, so any low-carb diet would never work for me, I would feel deprived and unhappy.  The health benefits of "One Meal a Day'' sound really good.  Some posters have said you can eat anything you want and as much as you want and still lose weight, but I plan to use moderation and common sense.



I had a friend back in college that did the one meal a day thing. This was back in 1968. The main reason he did it was that he was a cheap SOB. He got this summer job where he got a free lunch. So he figured he would save money and just eat that one meal. I don't know what he did on days off, but he did lose about 30 lbs over the summer. And it didn't hurt him to lose that much because he was about 5 foot 9 and weighed about 185 starting out. By today's standards that's probably about average, but back in 1968 185 at 5-9 was considered a bit pudgy for a non athlete. I don't know if he kept it off. I lost touch with him after college.


----------



## Catlady

Trade said:


> By today's standards that's probably about average, but back in 1968 185 at 5-9 was considered a bit pudgy for a non athlete. I don't know if he kept it off. I lost touch with him after college.


`

Yeah, when I see old photos and film, most people way back when were slim (and dressed nice for parades and errands).  We've become fatter and sloppier.  I'm curious if your friend *has kept it off*.  I used to work with this young guy who made sure he had money to pay for big bills like rent and insurance and utilities, and whatever was left he bought food.  He didn't have much money left and was scrawny.  Saw him a few years later and he already had a good job and had gotten paunchy and not very attractive.

I did the OMAD diet some years back for one week and lost weight, but got scared that it might be bad for my health and quit.  But, after I read that C'est Moi's husband has only had one meal a day for 30+ years and has always been slim (he's not on a diet, just doesn't enjoy eating), I figured if he's still healthy after 30 years the diet must be okay.  So, I've been doing it since Sept 2 and have lost 4 lbs since then, even though I cheated two full days and have a small breakfast on Sundays.  This is the only diet that is working for me, hate counting calories and cutting down on carbs, which I love.  So, I'm 5' 5'' and was 163 and am now 159 and hope to get to 140.  The irony of getting old is that your organs are getting old and must work harder to maintain a heavier body, putting even more stress on those organs and the joints.


----------



## Trade

PVC said:


> `
> 
> Yeah, when I see old photos and film, most people way back when were slim (and dressed nice for parades and errands).  We've become fatter and sloppier.  I'm curious if your friend *has kept it off*.  I used to work with this young guy who made sure he had money to pay for big bills like rent and insurance and utilities, and whatever was left he bought food.  He didn't have much money left and was scrawny.  Saw him a few years later and he already had a good job and had gotten paunchy and not very attractive.
> 
> I did the OMAD diet some years back for one week and lost weight, but got scared that it might be bad for my health and quit.  But, after I read that C'est Moi's husband has only had one meal a day for 30+ years and has always been slim (he's not on a diet, just doesn't enjoy eating), I figured if he's still healthy after 30 years the diet must be okay.  So, I've been doing it since Sept 2 and have lost 4 lbs since then, even though I cheated two full days and have a small breakfast on Sundays.  This is the only diet that is working for me, hate counting calories and cutting down on carbs, which I love.  So, I'm 5' 5'' and was 163 and am now 159 and hope to get to 140.  The irony of getting old is that your organs are getting old and must work harder to maintain a heavier body, putting even more stress on those organs and the joints.



I'm 5' 11" and 215. I'd be happy to get down to 200.


----------



## Catlady

Trade said:


> I'm 5' 11" and 215. I'd be happy to get down to 200.



Would you be willing to try the One Meal a Day diet?  Try it for a few days and see.  Try to eat healthy food, no junk food, and eat only within a frame of two hours in a 24 hours period.  Since you only have to lose 15 lbs it might take longer to lose them.

 I've been cheating (with a snack) a few times and have not lost past the 159 lbs yet, but I'm giving myself until the end of February to reach my goal of 140 lbs.  I have heard, though, that the less pounds you need to lose the longer it takes to get there.  That's because people with a lot of weight to lose first lose a lot because it's mainly water loss.  Then when they get close to their goal they start losing slower or not at all for a while.  That's the critical point, that's when they lose enthusiasm and give up.


----------



## applecruncher

Couple years ago I lost about 20 lbs simply by cutting portions. I've kept it off.
I don't "diet" and I don't count anything. I eat whatever foods I want but smaller portions.  For me it works!  Blood pressure and lab tests have been good.


----------



## Trade

PVC said:


> Would you be willing to try the One Meal a Day diet?  Try it for a few days and see.



I have pre-diabetes and insulin resistance most likely caused by years of abusing Coca Cola and Breyers Chocolate Chip Mint Ice Cream. 

As a result if I go more than about four hours without food I get ravenously hungry like a junkie without a fix. 

So I don't think I could hack OMAD. 

A few years back I was able to drop from 230 to 215 by cutting carbs.


And I've been able to maintain the 215 since then. 

If I eat very few carbs I don't get all that hungry. 

The problem is it has to be very few. Like less than 20 a day. 

Anything more than that seems to trigger that ravenous, "I would kill for a cheeseburger and fries", hunger.


----------



## Catlady

Trade said:


> I have pre-diabetes and insulin resistance  So I don't think I could hack OMAD.



Okay, I understand.   OMAD is not an option for you, it could even be dangerous.  One option is cutting down on portions, like Applecruncher does.  Another option that I can think of is weightlifting.  Your 15 lbs is not a lot overweight, just toning your body will make you look like 200lbs.  You can join a gym (expensive) or do it at home with just a set of inexpensive dumbbells.  In fact, bodybuilding is even better for older people, since it strengthens the muscles that hold up the skeleton and makes you stronger.  I used to go to a gym and used the machines and looked great, but I have very little willpower and quit.  Now I just do 10 reps of squats (lower) one day and the next day do 10 reps each arm of biceps curls (upper).  Those two increase the upper and lower body strength that older people lack and then become prone to falls.  Hopefully I will do longer workouts later on and add more exercises.

Here's a great article about exercises for older people.  You can start using your body in the beginning and then increase gradually with weights.  Check it out:
https://www.verywellfit.com/total-b...m_source=cn_nl&utm_content=12933462&utm_term=


----------



## Trade

PVC said:


> Okay, I understand.   OMAD is not an option for you, it could even be dangerous.  One option is cutting down on portions, like Applecruncher does.  Another option that I can think of is weightlifting.  Your 15 lbs is not a lot overweight, just toning your body will make you look like 200lbs.  You can join a gym (expensive) or do it at home with just a set of inexpensive dumbbells.  In fact, bodybuilding is even better for older people, since it strengthens the muscles that hold up the skeleton and makes you stronger.  I used to go to a gym and used the machines and looked great, but I have very little willpower and quit.  Now I just do 10 reps of squats (lower) one day and the next day do 10 reps each arm of biceps curls (upper).  Those two increase the upper and lower body strength that older people lack and then become prone to falls.  Hopefully I will do longer workouts later on and add more exercises.
> 
> Here's a great article about exercises for older people.  You can start using your body in the beginning and then increase gradually with weights.  Check it out:
> https://www.verywellfit.com/total-b...m_source=cn_nl&utm_content=12933462&utm_term=



Actually I do lift weights regularly. For the past 12 years now. That's why I think 200 would be OK for me at 5-11. If I didn't lift I probably should weigh about 180.


----------



## Catlady

Trade said:


> Actually I do lift weights regularly. For the past 12 years now. That's why I think 200 would be OK for me at 5-11. If I didn't lift I probably should weigh about 180.



Oops, how embarrassing, now I feel like I've been preaching to the choir.  If you've been lifting weights for 12 years, forget about the measly 15 lbs, you must look great regardless.  And congrats for staying with it for that long, wish I had and had not given it up.


----------



## Trade

PVC said:


> Oops, how embarrassing, now I feel like I've been preaching to the choir.  If you've been lifting weights for 12 years, forget about the measly 15 lbs, you must look great regardless.  And congrats for staying with it for that long, wish I had and had not given it up.



I lift, but I'm not a fanatic about it. At 215 lbs. I have a gut. 

The only time I take my shirt off is in the shower. 

And then I avoid the mirror like a vampire.


----------



## Catlady

Trade said:


> I lift, but I'm not a fanatic about it. At 215 lbs. I have a gut.



The only way to get rid of belly fat is with lots of crunches, but I'm sure you already know that.  But, I've also read that some people cannot get rid of belly fat even if they do 1000 crunches a day.  The only way they can get rid of it (permanently) is with liposuction.  Don't know if you hate it enough to have surgery for it.  Liposuction is usually safe, but like all surgery, there's always a risk.  I don't think I would bother myself, losing weight at my age is mainly for health reasons.


----------



## Trade

PVC said:


> The only way to get rid of belly fat is with lots of crunches, but I'm sure you already know that.  But, I've also read that some people cannot get rid of belly fat even if they do 1000 crunches a day.  The only way they can get rid of it (permanently) is with liposuction.  Don't know if you hate it enough to have surgery for it.  Liposuction is usually safe, but like all surgery, there's always a risk.  I don't think I would bother myself, losing weight at my age is mainly for health reasons.



1000 crunches a day? 

Liposuction? 

<font size="3">




I think I'll keep my gut. 

:lofl:


----------



## Victor

You might use the carbohydrate scale used by some dieticians
concerned with diabetes. Look it up on google.
You count your carbs grams as carbohydrate choices and add up
the number of choices (units) per day. So you could aim for 9-10 carbo
choices per day. It gives you more flexibility eating.


----------



## Trade

PVC said:


> And congrats for staying with it for that long, wish I had and had not given it up.



I hear you on that. I lifted some way back in High School. Then I took 40 years off. When I went back I was in sad shape.


----------



## Invictus

PVC said:


> The only way to get rid of belly fat is with lots of crunches, but I'm sure you already know that.  But, I've also read that some people cannot get rid of belly fat even if they do 1000 crunches a day.  The only way they can get rid of it (permanently) is with liposuction.  Don't know if you hate it enough to have surgery for it.  Liposuction is usually safe, but like all surgery, there's always a risk.  I don't think I would bother myself, losing weight at my age is mainly for health reasons.


  No amount of crunches or any stomach exercise will get rid of belly fat...They will only strengthen your abdominal muscles and build muscle...The only way to get rid of stomach fat or any body fat, is by proper diet and aerobic or anaerobic exercise.


----------



## Butterfly

Cutting carbs is what works for me.  I am a carb-craver, but if I can stick it out for a few days I find I don't particularly crave them.


----------



## 911

Did anyone ever watch the TV show “My 600-pound Life?” I’ve seen people on that show that weighed in excess of 700 pounds. Definitely, the ugliest bodies that I have ever seen. I never know whether to feel pity or sorrow for them. There is no doubt that their being as big as they are is their own, but I know that when people become addicted to anything, it can be a problem that just doesn’t go away or is easy to fix. Addiction to anything requires serious therapy and hard work on the part of the addicted person to overcome. 

‘’The show is on the TLC channel.


----------



## CeeCee

911 said:


> Did anyone ever watch the TV show “My 600-pound Life?” I’ve seen people on that show that weighed in excess of 700 pounds. Definitely, the ugliest bodies that I have ever seen. I never know whether to feel pity or sorrow for them. There is no doubt that their being as big as they are is their own, but I know that when people become addicted to anything, it can be a problem that just doesn’t go away or is easy to fix. Addiction to anything requires serious therapy and hard work on the part of the addicted person to overcome.
> 
> ‘’The show is on the TLC channel.




Yes, I’ve seen that show...some have even died after gastric bypass I think. 

The show is on netflix or Amazon or Hulu now too...not sure which one but those are the 3 I have and I’ve seen it pop up.

Also, even when these people have lost the weight, no amount of exercise will get rid of that extra skin and they need surgery...painful surgery!

Yes, they can hide a lot with clothes but it must be really hard to see themselves naked after losing 400 or more lbs.

Even with the gastric bypass many have gained back a lot of weight and I’ve also read that for some reason many have become alcoholics...

Best thing is not let yourself get to be that heavy in the first place....it’s a battle for sure.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I know 3 people who have had gastric bypass.  One died of Addison's disease which they said was brought on because of the bypass. The other two have been in and out of the hospital for various reasons also attributed to the bypass.  Very risky business having that type of surgery.


----------



## Catlady

CeeCee said:


> Also, even when these people have lost the weight, no amount of exercise will get rid of that extra skin and they need surgery...painful surgery!  Even with the gastric bypass many have gained back a lot of weight and I’ve also read that for some reason many have become alcoholics...



Here in Tucson, the Tohono Od'han (formerly the Pima) are prone to obesity, diabetes, and alcoholism.   I've seen some morbidly obese people with ''bags'' swinging around below the hips.  I asked about it and someone told me that usually happens when you lose a a lot of weight, the skin is very loose, and the person gains the weight back.  It's horrible looking WITH clothes, I would hate to see them nude.


----------



## Pauline1954

Men have an easier weight loss experience than women for the most part.

I cannot count Calories. I have to watch carbs. When my blood sugar starts rising I get hot, Ive got to go pee and I get thirsty.  Before I realized it was carbs i had been 90% raw food eater, juicer and once i a while a potatoe for 11 months. During this time i had 3 diverticulitis attacks in a 4 months period. Then went to my endo that treats me for hypothyroidism and told him how I was feeling. So it turned out eating plant based diet did not help stop me from feeling miserable. 

Then discovered doc said was insulin resistant. So i went on keto only because my daughter says Mom it may help you. So 2 weeks into eating high fat low carb my joints stopped aching and my stomach did too. Each month after not only was I feeling better I was not having old people aches and pains as before. Since then ive never had stomach pains or ibs.  It works for me and I lost 40 pounds since I started eating keto style. I do eat at buffet  about once a month and they do have carbs in the foods but I still have to choose carefully. 

I eat beef, chicken, fish, pork and plenty of green vegetables.   Im doing well and so I will continue. And, I never have bread, candy or sweets. I do eat fresh blueberries and strawberries.

Everyone is so different. So not one size fits all. This is why I suppose we have so many medicare choices.   im still in the selection process but getting closer. 




Camper6 said:


> Alright. Now is this controversial.
> 
> The way I feel about it.
> 
> It doesn't matter what you eat whether it's carbs or not.
> 
> As long as the calories you ingest are equal to or less than what your body requires.
> 
> Is that accurate or not.
> 
> From my Better Homes and Gardens published around 1950.
> 
> excerpt:
> No diets! No fasting! Food makes us fat--It's as simple as that.  Eat more than your body requires and it's stored as fat.  To lose or gain weight--count your calories.  A calorie is a measure of the fattening tendencies of food.  By counting calories and staying within your caloric quota, you can eat everything an still lose weight or gain.
> The secret? When you splurge with a high-calorie-content food, compensate with a low calorie vegetable or dessert. And vice versa. Then by all means watch the extras. They mount up rapidly and alone can account for a large percentage of your calorie quota.
> Figure the calories your body needs just to keep in top physical condition.
> 
> 1. Estimate your ideal weight for your height and build. (Most weight charts are for the average person. Large boned people may top this average by 10 to 20 percent, slender boned ones fall under it)
> 
> 2. Multiply your "ideal" weight by 15. (your body needs 15 to 20 calories per pound per day)
> 
> 3. In order to lose weight, reduce the answer above by one third.  In order to gain, in most cases add one third.  The result is your calorie quota for one day.
> 
> 4. Divide your total for your three meals.
> 
> 
> There is a chart included for calories and Recommended Daily Dietary Allowances.
> 
> Women- 123 pounds- Sedentary 2000 Active 2400
> Men-154 pounds- Sedentary 2400 Active 3000


----------



## retiredtraveler

Invictus said:
			
		

> No amount of crunches or any stomach exercise will get rid of belly fat...They will only strengthen your abdominal muscles and build muscle...The only way to get rid of stomach fat or any body fat, is by proper diet and aerobic or anaerobic exercise.



Correct. And fat cells don't go away, they just shrink. There is some loss, but they are replaced.


----------



## oldman

CeeCee said:


> Yes, I’ve seen that show...some have even died after gastric bypass I think.
> 
> The show is on netflix or Amazon or Hulu now too...not sure which one but those are the 3 I have and I’ve seen it pop up.
> 
> Also, even when these people have lost the weight, no amount of exercise will get rid of that extra skin and they need surgery...painful surgery!
> 
> Yes, they can hide a lot with clothes but it must be really hard to see themselves naked after losing 400 or more lbs.
> 
> Even with the gastric bypass many have gained back a lot of weight and I’ve also read that for some reason many have become alcoholics...
> 
> Best thing is not let yourself get to be that heavy in the first place....it’s a battle for sure.




I also watched the show. On one episode, the doctor removed the excess or stretched skin after the person lost 3 or 400 pounds. He narrates it as he goes along and also after the surgery. He talks about all of the blood vessels that he has to cauterize. That has to be a long surgery, not to mention a long recovery. On one episode, he took a big edema (not sure if I have this word right) off the person's leg and it weighed 40 pounds (18 Kilos). Can you imagine carrying something like that around with you? That alone would scare me before going into surgery.


----------



## C'est Moi

I feel extremely sorry for those morbidly obese people.   I have to wonder who keeps feeding them, and WHY?   Most of them are confined to a bedroom or something, so just take them some salad for heaven's sake.


----------



## Pauline1954

I know. This is the age of embracing your body image no matter whether its healthy or not.  Sad


----------



## Keesha

I think like any addictive behaviour the people with the addictions have permanent enablers who would rather enable than listen to them whine and complain. After a while the enablers become part of the problem. 
There is no reason anyone should weigh 6 to 700 pounds. It’s a lifestyle choice not a disorder.


----------



## Keesha

Camper6 said:


> Alright. Now is this controversial.
> 
> The way I feel about it.
> 
> It doesn't matter what you eat whether it's carbs or not.
> 
> As long as the calories you ingest are equal to or less than what your body requires.
> 
> Is that accurate or not.
> 
> From my Better Homes and Gardens published around 1950.
> 
> excerpt:
> No diets! No fasting! Food makes us fat--It's as simple as that.  Eat more than your body requires and it's stored as fat.  To lose or gain weight--count your calories.  A calorie is a measure of the fattening tendencies of food.  By counting calories and staying within your caloric quota, you can eat everything an still lose weight or gain.
> The secret? When you splurge with a high-calorie-content food, compensate with a low calorie vegetable or dessert. And vice versa. Then by all means watch the extras. They mount up rapidly and alone can account for a large percentage of your calorie quota.
> Figure the calories your body needs just to keep in top physical condition.
> 
> 1. Estimate your ideal weight for your height and build. (Most weight charts are for the average person. Large boned people may top this average by 10 to 20 percent, slender boned ones fall under it)
> 
> 2. Multiply your "ideal" weight by 15. (your body needs 15 to 20 calories per pound per day)
> 
> 3. In order to lose weight, reduce the answer above by one third.  In order to gain, in most cases add one third.  The result is your calorie quota for one day.
> 
> 4. Divide your total for your three meals.
> 
> 
> There is a chart included for calories and Recommended Daily Dietary Allowances.
> 
> Women- 123 pounds- Sedentary 2000 Active 2400
> Men-154 pounds- Sedentary 2400 Active 3000


It’s not controversial at all. Calories in calories out is OLD SCHOOL and I know we are old but there’s new research that’s been out for decades proving that the less sugar you have in your system, the better off you are if you want to lose weight.

A person can starve themself all day long and have a sandwich and can of coke only a day for 7 days straight and end up gaining weight not losing; whereas the person eating a full low carb with plenty more calories will lose weight . 

Why?

Sugar rises your blood sugar so you get a shot of adrenaline going through your blood. Energy levels soar and then drop which causes you to get sleepy and tired as well as crave more sugar. The sugar is hard on all the glands including the thyroid and adrenaline glands which get stressed. The stress cause excess cortisone which greatly reduces the body’s ability to metabolize foods and causes FAT. 

Sugar then acts like an addictive substance and any starchy foods like wheat &  potatoes are just chains of sugars attached so get used like sugars. Cutting out sugars and white processed foods will greatly reduce weight, greatly increase energy , greatly reduce pain and greatly increase mental clarity as well as better sleep.

If you dont believe me, try cutting out or limiting sugar as well as cutting out white processed foods for a week and see what difference it makes. The first two days are brutal but after that it gets  easier by the day.


----------



## CeeCee

Keesha said:


> It’s not controversial at all. Calories in calories out is OLD SCHOOL and I know we are old but there’s new research that’s been out for decades proving that the less sugar you have in your system, the better off you are if you want to lose weight.
> A person can starve themself all day long and have a sandwich and can of coke only a day for 7 days straight and end up gaining weight not losing; whereas the person eating a full low carb with plenty more calories will lose weight .
> Why?
> Sugar rises your blood sugar so you get a shot of adrenaline going through your blood. Energy levels soar and then drop which causes you to get sleepy and tired as well as crave more sugar. The sugar is hard on all the glands including the thyroid and adrenaline glands which get stressed. The stress cause excess cortisone which greatly reduces the body’s ability to metabolize foods and causes FAT.
> 
> Sugar then acts like an addictive substance and any starchy foods like wheat &  potatoes are just chains of sugars attached so get used like sugars. Cutting out sugars and white processed foods will greatly reduce weight, greatly increase energy , greatly reduce pain and greatly increase mental clarity as well as sleep better.
> 
> If you dont believe me, try cutting out or limiting sugar as well as cutting out white processed foods for a week and see what difference it makes. The first two days are brutal but after that it greats easier by the day.



I agree!  Ive always watched my carbs.  When I had to lose weight after quitting smoking I did it on low carb...weight watchers has never worked for me.

When I don’t have to lose weigh, I still eat low carb/good carb to maintain.


----------



## Keesha

CeeCee said:


> I agree!  Ive always watched my carbs.  When I had to lose weight after quitting smoking I did it on low carb...weight watchers has never worked for me.
> 
> When I don’t have to lose weigh, I still eat low carb/good carb to maintain.


This doesn’t surprise me. You’re a smart cookie. :grin:


----------



## Ronni

PVC said:


> The only way to get rid of belly fat is with lots of crunches, but I'm sure you already know that.  But, I've also read that some people cannot get rid of belly fat even if they do 1000 crunches a day.  The only way they can get rid of it (permanently) is with liposuction.  Don't know if you hate it enough to have surgery for it.  Liposuction is usually safe, but like all surgery, there's always a risk.  I don't think I would bother myself, losing weight at my age is mainly for health reasons.



I know this is a response from ages ago, but I need to comment.

I don't think it's accurate to state that crunches will get rid of belly fat.  They will make your abs hard as a rock, that's for sure!!!  But if you're overweight, or even if you're not, but still suffering from a surfeit of body fat (that would be me) all that crunches will do is to give you rock hard abs under and nice soft deep cushion of fatty tissue.


----------



## Keesha

Ronni said:


> I know this is a response from ages ago, but I need to comment.
> 
> I don't think it's accurate to state that crunches will get rid of belly fat.  They will make your abs hard as a rock, that's for sure!!!  But if you're overweight, or even if you're not, but still suffering from a surfeit of body fat (that would be me) all that crunches will do is to give you rock hard abs under and nice soft deep cushion of fatty tissue.


I agree completely Ronni.


----------



## Colleen

I also agree, Ronni. When I was in my 50's, I use to walk...A LOT...where I lived in PA. There was a lake that I drove out to and walked the perimeter of the lake. The terrain was very hilly so I was constantly going up and down. I had a very flat tummy. When I quit walking a few years later because we moved to CA and it wasn't a place to walk, I started to get a tummy back  Walking is a great way to keep that fat off. I now walk again here in AZ in our community but it's pretty flat land so I don't get that workout like I use to. Besides....I'm 20 years older....haha. It's still good exercise.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

The last time I posted in this thread was last fall, and I was at that time, not really losing much weight, but at least not gaining any. Then, my health care insurance stopped covering my thyroid meds, and my thyroid went out of whack again, and after that, I was just sluggish and exhausted all of the time, plus gained back all the weight I had worked so hard to lose, and then some. 
Thankfully, I changed providers, and now have my thyroid meds again, plus supplementing with extra iodine, and now feeling better, and have started back on low carb eating again. 
I have been reading about a zero carb diet (often called carnivore diet)and decided to cut my carbs even further and try it. 

I joined a couple of facebook groups, and read some amazing stories, not only about weight loss, but also about health improving. I am intending to try this for a month and see how it goes for me. 
I started this week, and so far, have lost about 2 lbs, and not having any hunger pangs to deal with, and only eating one main meal per day.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Good luck with your new diet HFL, sorry you gained back all that weight.  Do you think that high protein/meat diets put too much stress on the organs?  I think I remember reading something like that a long time ago.  Just cutting back on carbs is effective, so I image the results would be much quicker and greater on the carnivore diet.  Please keep us update on how it's going.


----------



## Catlady

We NEED carbs, we even need cholesterol, the main thing is not to take too much of anything.  BALANCE is the answer.  Eating only or too much of animal meat is bad, meat produces uric acid.  Like SeaBreeze said, too much protein stresses the organs.  I've read that the ideal portion per day of meat is the size of a deck of cards, but Americans eat a lot more than that.  You may lose a lot of weight by shunning carbs and eating a lot of meat, but your body is not getting the balance that it needs.  Humans are omnivores,  they are NOT carnivores.

Uric acids can cause gout, kidney stones, kidney failure
https://www.md-health.com/high-uric-acid-symptoms.html


----------



## Bellesfleurs

I've recently joined several keto diet Facebook groups and am astounded at all the health issues people have reported made better or "cured", as reported by members, some of which are also using IF - Intermittent Fasting as recommended by Dr. Jason Fung, a nephrologist. Some people are using IF alone and lose weight -- I don't think that's the right approach for me though. 

The conditions showing improvement or "cure" range from just lowering blood sugar and A1C to eliminating the need for diabetes meds and insulin, eliminating blood pressure meds, improvement in COPD, psoriasis, all kinds of aches and pains, symptoms of menopause, high cholesterol, kidney disease (yes!), ADHD, and so forth and so on. 

What's exciting to me about IF is that it triggers a bodily process known as autophagy - "ought-off-a-gee" which is "the body's way of cleaning out damaged cells, in order to regenerate newer, healthier cells." It's a process by which a LOT of healing takes place - including removal of excess skin. Dr. Fung says that he has never had to refer any of his patients for skin-removal surgery! 

So I'm all in for keto + IF.


----------



## Keesha

PVC said:


> We NEED carbs, we even need cholesterol, the main thing is not to take too much of anything.  BALANCE is the answer.  Eating only or too much of animal meat is bad, meat produces uric acid.  Like SeaBreeze said, too much protein stresses the organs.  I've read that the ideal portion per day of meat is the size of a deck of cards, but Americans eat a lot more than that.  You may lose a lot of weight by shunning carbs and eating a lot of meat, but your body is not getting the balance that it needs.  Humans are omnivores,  they are NOT carnivores.
> 
> Uric acids can cause gout, kidney stones, kidney failure
> https://www.md-health.com/high-uric-acid-symptoms.html


Very true but people can cut out carbs and increase protein without even eating meat and the result is the same; they lose weight


----------



## C'est Moi

Bellesfleurs said:


> I've recently joined several keto diet Facebook groups and am astounded at all the health issues people have reported made better or "cured", as reported by members, some of which are also using IF - Intermittent Fasting as recommended by Dr. Jason Fung, a nephrologist. Some people are using IF alone and lose weight -- I don't think that's the right approach for me though.
> 
> The conditions showing improvement or "cure" range from just lowering blood sugar and A1C to eliminating the need for diabetes meds and insulin, eliminating blood pressure meds, improvement in COPD, psoriasis, all kinds of aches and pains, symptoms of menopause, high cholesterol, kidney disease (yes!), ADHD, and so forth and so on.
> 
> What's exciting to me about IF is that it triggers a bodily process known as autophagy - "ought-off-a-gee" which is "the body's way of cleaning out damaged cells, in order to regenerate newer, healthier cells." It's a process by which a LOT of healing takes place - including removal of excess skin. Dr. Fung says that he has never had to refer any of his patients for skin-removal surgery!
> 
> So I'm all in for keto + IF.



People should realize that lowered glucose does not mean diabetes is cured; there is no cure for diabetes.   There is _control_ of the disease, which is what they are doing.   

I also have a hard time with that doctor's claims about the "cleaning out damaged cells" and never having a patient who needs skin removal surgery.   Maybe none of his patients were morbidly obese, but skin loses elasticity once stretched beyond it's limit.


----------



## win231

Keesha said:


> Very true but people can cut out carbs and increase protein without even eating meat and the result is the same; they lose weight



As far as I know, meat, dairy & eggs are the highest-protein foods.  Nuts have protein but not as much as meat.  So....how would someone increase protein without eating meat?


----------



## win231

Carbs are our main source of energy.  That's why 100% of the carbs we eat is quickly converted to glucose.  The Keto diet is not a new fad; it's a very old one.  You may remember the "Stillman" diet many years ago.  Same basic idea - eat mostly meat, eggs, cheese & severely limit plant-based foods, which is where the carbs are.  Your body will then be forced to use stored fat for energy....sort of "Temporary Diabetes."  That's why one of the first signs of diabetes is unexplained weight loss.  Instead of using sugar for energy--which your body is designed to do, it uses fat--which is not designed to be used for energy.
Metabolizing fat for energy produces Ketones in the blood & urine - that's where the term "Keto" comes from, & that's why they sell those strips you can test your urine for, to see if you're in "Keto Mode."  As others have said, that can cause other problems - which is why the Keto diet may not be safe for the long haul.  One possible risk is osteoporosis.  Unlike a carnivore's system, which is acid, our system is alkaline.  Excess protein creates an acidic balance & our system uses calcium from bones to neutralize the acid.  That can lead to brittle bones.  It's not how much calcium we _eat_; it's how much we _keep_.

I don't blame anyone for wanting to lose weight - any way that works, regardless of the risks....I've been there.  But it's not necessary to risk your health to lose weight.
I had a weight problem since birth - a chubby child, an obese adult & by age 28, 405 lbs & all the misery that goes with it.  In my photo from 2015, I'm 185 lbs. I've now been at 170 lbs for the past 6 years.  I didn't restrict fruit or vegetables, in fact I increased their consumption.  I did severely restrict _processed _carbs - the carbs found in soda, pasta, bread, cookies, chips....everything we like to eat.


----------



## Bellesfleurs

C'est Moi said:


> People should realize that lowered glucose does not mean diabetes is cured; there is no cure for diabetes. There is _control_ of the disease, which is what they are doing.
> 
> I also have a hard time with that doctor's claims about the "cleaning out damaged cells" and never having a patient who needs skin removal surgery. Maybe none of his patients were morbidly obese, but skin loses elasticity once stretched beyond it's limit.



Well, you may have noticed I put the word "cured" in quotes precisely because I thought some might object to the use of the word otherwise -- apparently, some object even with the use of quotes!   OTOH, eradicating the need for any diabetes medications and having blood indicators at non-diabetes levels for YEARS strikes _me _more than mere "control." YMMV.

You might want to google autophagy -- it's a thing. Then try adding "loose skin" to the search. 



win231 said:


> Carbs are our main source of energy. That's why 100% of the carbs we eat is quickly converted to glucose. The Keto diet is not a new fad; it's a very old one.



The keto diet isn't a fad at all. It's a diet that was developed in the 1920s to treat epilepsy but has its basis in antiquity. You might want to google "keto diet history." And "Jason Fung" as well. Or here's his YouTube channel. He's written three best-selling books -- one is _The Obesity Code,_ another is _The Diabetes Code _and I think the third is detailed info on his fasting protocols. I'd strongly recommend you avail yourself of some of this information so you have a realistic understanding of the principles you wish to refute. Don't anybody freak - he's got one video called "Insulin Toxicity and How to *Cure *Diabetes." Oh, here's another interesting video by another doctor:  Reversing Type 2 diabetes starts with ignoring the guidelines. She talks about ADA guidelines. 





win231 said:


> You may remember the "Stillman" diet many years ago. Same basic idea - eat mostly meat, eggs, cheese & severely limit plant-based foods, which is where the carbs are. Your body will then be forced to use stored fat for energy....sort of "Temporary Diabetes." That's why one of the first signs of diabetes is unexplained weight loss. Instead of using sugar for energy--which your body is designed to do, it uses fat--which is not designed to be used for energy.



Sudden weight loss:  
_Diabetes and sudden weight loss. In people with diabetes, *insufficient insulin* prevents the body from getting glucose from the blood into the body's cells to use as energy. When this occurs, the body starts burning fat and muscle for energy, causing a reduction in overall body weight._

Far more common with Type 1 where the pancreas doesn't produce sufficient insulin. Most people with Type 2 diabetes are overweight to obese -- not a problem of insufficient insulin but of insulin resistance. I personally think your "temporary diabetes" is wildly off the mark, but --  whatever.

I can tell you I mentioned that I was on the keto diet to 3 of my healthcare providers -- 2 MDs and a chiropractor/naturopath and they were all 3 totally thumbs up, which surprised me, frankly. No warnings or concerns whatsoever. 

There's a lot of information out there from standard and conventional medicine that just isn't true. Period. A lot. Dangers of cholesterol, dangers of salt consumption, dangers of fat consumption to name just a few.


----------



## win231

Bellesfleurs said:


> Well, you may have noticed I put the word "cured" in quotes precisely because I thought some might object to the use of the word otherwise -- apparently, some object even with the use of quotes!   OTOH, eradicating the need for any diabetes medications and having blood indicators at non-diabetes levels for YEARS strikes _me _more than mere "control." YMMV.
> 
> You might want to google autophagy -- it's a thing. Then try adding "loose skin" to the search.
> 
> 
> 
> The keto diet isn't a fad at all. It's a diet that was developed in the 1920s to treat epilepsy but has its basis in antiquity. You might want to google "keto diet history." And "Jason Fung" as well. Or here's his YouTube channel. He's written three best-selling books -- one is _The Obesity Code,_ another is _The Diabetes Code _and I think the third is detailed info on his fasting protocols. I'd strongly recommend you avail yourself of some of this information so you have a realistic understanding of the principles you wish to refute. Don't anybody freak - he's got one video called "Insulin Toxicity and How to *Cure *Diabetes." Oh, here's another interesting video by another doctor:  Reversing Type 2 diabetes starts with ignoring the guidelines. She talks about ADA guidelines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sudden weight loss:
> _Diabetes and sudden weight loss. In people with diabetes, *insufficient insulin* prevents the body from getting glucose from the blood into the body's cells to use as energy. When this occurs, the body starts burning fat and muscle for energy, causing a reduction in overall body weight._
> 
> Far more common with Type 1 where the pancreas doesn't produce sufficient insulin. Most people with Type 2 diabetes are overweight to obese -- not a problem of insufficient insulin but of insulin resistance. I personally think your "temporary diabetes" is wildly off the mark, but --  whatever.
> 
> I can tell you I mentioned that I was on the keto diet to 3 of my healthcare providers -- 2 MDs and a chiropractor/naturopath and they were all 3 totally thumbs up, which surprised me, frankly. No warnings or concerns whatsoever.
> 
> There's a lot of information out there from standard and conventional medicine that just isn't true. Period. A lot. Dangers of cholesterol, dangers of salt consumption, dangers of fat consumption to name just a few.



Doctors are typically not a good source for nutritional information.  Their education is focused on drugs, so it doesn't surprise me that many see nothing wrong with a high-protein diet. During my weight struggle, I saw several doctors (when I thought they could help me) & got nothing but ridiculous advice.   And, any doctor who wants to make a fortune can write a book about weight loss because people are desperate & will try (or buy) anything to lose weight.

A perfect example is that ad for some weight-loss pills endorsed by some football player named Rodney Peete (I think) & his wife who say, "Eat whatever you want, don't exercise & lose 4 times the weight."  Then, some idiot doctor praises his lab tests & how great the product is.....for a big check $$$$$$$$$$$.

Money talks


----------



## C'est Moi

Bellesfleurs said:


> I've recently joined several keto diet Facebook groups and am astounded at all the health issues *people have reported made better or "cured", as reported by members*, some of which are also using IF - Intermittent Fasting as recommended by Dr. Jason Fung, a nephrologist. Some people are using IF alone and lose weight -- I don't think that's the right approach for me though.





C'est Moi said:


> *People should realize that lowered glucose does not mean diabetes is cured;* there is no cure for diabetes.   There is _control_ of the disease, which is what they are doing.
> 
> I also have a hard time with that doctor's claims about the "cleaning out damaged cells" and never having a patient who needs skin removal surgery.   Maybe none of his patients were morbidly obese, but skin loses elasticity once stretched beyond it's limit.





Bellesfleurs said:


> Well, you may have noticed I put the word "cured" in quotes precisely because I thought *some might object to the use of the word otherwise* -- apparently, some object even with the use of quotes!   OTOH, eradicating the need for any diabetes medications and having blood indicators at non-diabetes levels for YEARS strikes _me _more than mere "control." YMMV.
> 
> You might want to google autophagy -- it's a thing. Then try adding "loose skin" to the search.



Well, first of all... no one "objected" to the use of the word.   If you review the two previous posts, you said "*people* have reported..." and I responded "*people* should realize...".   So my response was in line with what you posted and in no way an objection.    

I am familiar with autophagy, though it has only recently been included in weight-loss discussions.   The latest buzz-word, I assume.   And no amount of googling is going to convince me that some 400 pound individual isn't going to have massive loose skin after losing half their body weight.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I am feeling really great on this way of eating, and my energy has skyrocketed. I have been doing Keto anyway, so my body is already pretty much fat adapted, and this is just a little extra push for it. 
I was not trying to tell anyone else what they should or shouldn’t eat, and one of the healthiest people on this forum is a complete vegan, so different things work for different people. 
My DNA shows that I am a type that thrives on meat, and so I think that this is worth trying, for myself.  The stories of everyday people who are getting healthier, and losing excess weight, are really motivating. 
I wonder if we are in some of the same facebook groups, Bellesfleurs? 
I sent you a friend request, by the way, since we seem to have read the same books, and share a lot of the same opinions about what is healthy . 
I am in Alabama, so not even that far away geographically.


----------



## Keesha

win231 said:


> As far as I know, meat, dairy & eggs are the highest-protein foods.  Nuts have protein but not as much as meat.  So....how would someone increase protein without eating meat?


Greek yogurt 23 grams per cup 
Lentils 18  grams per cup 
Cheese 8 to 10 grams per ounce 
Beans ( chick peas, black beans ) 16 grams per cup 
Cottage cheese 28 grams per cup 
Hemp seeds 16 grams per 1/4 cup 
Chia seeds 12 grams per 1/4 cup 
Edamame beans 20 grams per cup 
Green peas 8 grams per cup 
Quinoa 8 grams per cup 
Peanut butter 14 grams per 1/4 cup 
Eggs 6 grams per large egg 
Almonds 6 grams per ounce 


There are LOTS of things to eat that are high in protein without eating meat. Combining foods like beans and rice create a complete protein. Spring greens contain plenty of protein. Tofu, nutritional, yeast, spelt & teff, seaweed spirulina, amaranth, Ezekiel bread  or other sprouted breads, soy, oats, nut or seed butters. 


Even vegetables contain protein. The highest being broccoli, spinach, asparagus, artichokes, sweet potatoes, brussel sprouts. They contain about 4 to 5 grams per cooked cup. 


Fruits like berries, bananas, nectarines contain 
up to 4 grams per cup. 


There are plenty of protein solutions for every diet out there.


----------



## Olivia

Keesha said:


> Greek yogurt 23 grams per cup
> Lentils 18  grams per cup
> Cheese 8 to 10 grams per ounce
> Beans ( chick peas, black beans ) 16 grams per cup
> Cottage cheese 28 grams per cup
> Hemp seeds 16 grams per 1/4 cup
> Chia seeds 12 grams per 1/4 cup
> Edamame beans 20 grams per cup
> Green peas 8 grams per cup
> Quinoa 8 grams per cup
> Peanut butter 14 grams per 1/4 cup
> Eggs 6 grams per large egg
> Almonds 6 grams per ounce
> 
> 
> There are LOTS of things to eat that are high in protein without eating meat. Combining foods like beans and rice create a complete protein. Spring greens contain plenty of protein. Tofu, nutritional, yeast, spelt & teff, seaweed spirulina, amaranth, Ezekiel bread  or other sprouted breads, soy, oats, nut or seed butters.
> 
> 
> Even vegetables contain protein. The highest being broccoli, spinach, asparagus, artichokes, sweet potatoes, brussel sprouts. They contain about 4 to 5 grams per cooked cup.
> 
> 
> Fruits like berries, bananas, nectarines contain
> up to 4 grams per cup.
> 
> 
> There are plenty of protein solutions for every diet out there.



As you posted, it is important to emphasize that just because a food contains protein, it is important to understand that there are foods that are incomplete proteins and those that contain complete proteins and one must learn which combinations make a complete protein that one must eat together at the same meal.


----------



## Colleen

Speaking of protein....my step-daughter has been on the Keto diet for several months and has lost a lot of weight, which is a good thing. Last Sunday, she was over and said she is doing the Egg Fast for 5 days because she had reached a plateau and was stuck and hadn't lost anything for a while. She said she eats a minimum of 6 eggs a day and she can have string cheese and butter. She said this will "clean out" her liver and she said she was on Day 3 and had lost 5 lbs.

I was curious about this and did some research and, yes, people are doing this and losing weight...but there were also cautions for people that have had their gallbladders removed. Eggs contain a lot of fat and when you combine them with butter and cheese, you're consuming a lot of fat. I've had my gallbladder removed so I wouldn't even consider doing this. I was on The Adkins Diet years ago when my gallbladder gave out. Too much fat? Don't know but I'm very cautious about fats now.

There's a FB group (of course), for this Fast and I've been reading the posts. Several gals are having severe intestinal cramps, usually around the 3rd or 4th day. 

My step-daughter will not eat ANY carbs whatsoever. We don't have Sunday dinner's like we use to because she can't/won't eat anything that has a carb in it.


----------



## Liberty

Colleen...we manufactured foods for the Atkin's Diet for Atkins and trust me there were so many that did not do the diet according to Bob's book.  It wasn't meant to be a "cheeseburger with no bun" diet...lol.  Would certainly  suggest they do Ketone testing if anyone I knew was on a Ketosis diet.


----------



## Keesha

Colleen said:


> Speaking of protein....my step-daughter has been on the Keto diet for several months and has lost a lot of weight, which is a good thing. Last Sunday, she was over and said she is doing the Egg Fast for 5 days because she had reached a plateau and was stuck and hadn't lost anything for a while. She said she eats a minimum of 6 eggs a day and she can have string cheese and butter. She said this will "clean out" her liver and she said she was on Day 3 and had lost 5 lbs.
> 
> I was curious about this and did some research and, yes, people are doing this and losing weight...but there were also cautions for people that have had their gallbladders removed. Eggs contain a lot of fat and when you combine them with butter and cheese, you're consuming a lot of fat. I've had my gallbladder removed so I wouldn't even consider doing this. I was on The Adkins Diet years ago when my gallbladder gave out. Too much fat? Don't know but I'm very cautious about fats now.
> 
> There's a FB group (of course), for this Fast and I've been reading the posts. Several gals are having severe intestinal cramps, usually around the 3rd or 4th day.
> 
> My step-daughter will not eat ANY carbs whatsoever. We don't have Sunday dinner's like we use to because she can't/won't eat anything that has a carb in it.


It’s none of my business, nor did you ask., but this sounds more like an eating disorder than a healthy diet.


----------



## Colleen

Keesha said:


> It’s none of my business, nor did you ask., but this sounds more like an eating disorder than a healthy diet.



Do you mean on my step-daughter's part? Knowing her mother's family's health history, I'm sure she's concerned at 45 that she's going to "inherit" these health issues as she gets older. I think she's trying to get into a healthier lifestyle and this seems to be working for her. She's also exercising and lifting weights 3x a week. However....her dad and I have some concerns about her choices about her healthcare....or should I say, lack of healthcare. She (and her brother) never go to a doctor...for anything. He's 49 (soon to be 50) and has never had a check-up. They don't believe in flu shots (and they both get the flu every year!) and she's never had a mammo or a bone density test. They both get bronchitis every year but never see a doctor. She's never had bloodwork done and a few years ago a doctor told her she should be on a cholesterol pill but she refuses to take anything.

My point is...she's smart about some things but not so smart about others. We've tried to tell them that they should at least get a flu shot every year but they said they're not going to put "poison" in their bodies. I guess it's up to them.


----------



## Keesha

Yes your step daughter. I do understand that the keto diet DOES in fact work. My brother in law lost about 140 pounds on it but it’s not a diet to be on any longer than 6 months at a time. It should never be considered a lifestyle diet choice but rather a temporary way of eating in order to lose weight. 

Cutting down on carbs or eating a Paleo diet permanently is considered a healthy diet choice for those who want to continue to lose weight and stay healthy. 

The rest of the stuff I’m not qualified to comment on.


----------



## Colleen

Keesha said:


> Yes your step daughter. I do understand that the keto diet DOES in fact work. My brother in law lost about 140 pounds on it but it’s not a diet to be on any longer than 6 months at a time. It should never be considered a lifestyle diet choice but rather a temporary way of eating in order to lose weight.
> 
> Cutting down on carbs or eating a Paleo diet permanently is considered a healthy diet choice for those who want to continue to lose weight and stay healthy.
> 
> The rest of the stuff I’m not qualified to comment on.




I agree with you that Keto should not be a permanent solution but, in her case, she will do what she wants to do. We don't try to "tell" her anything.

Sorry...didn't mean to get off on a tangent. I was just pointing out that she's got a mind of her own and doesn't take advice from anyone.


----------



## Keesha

Colleen said:


> I agree with you that Keto should not be a permanent solution but, in her case, she will do what she wants to do. We don't try to "tell" her anything.
> 
> Sorry...didn't mean to get off on a tangent. I was just pointing out that she's got a mind of her own and doesn't take advice from anyone.


No worries. You don’t want me going off on a tangent. :laugh:
Its probably a smart idea not to get involved and do exactly what you’ve been doing all along. 
Keep the peace !:love_heart:


----------



## hypochondriac

Im always the last to catch on to the latest diet fashion. I certianly need to lose weight. Bread and pasta? ouch...this is gonna hurt


----------



## Lara

Try O'Dough's Everything Bagel Thins! They're delicious. 
Put Kite's Cream Cheese on them (dairy-free made with almonds)
They're have the volume of regular bagels. Also Gluten-Free and only 100 calories. 
You get 6 for about 4.75
OH OOPS...there's 20 grams of carbs


----------



## Liberty

hypochondriac...there are online sites that sell some very good low carb favorite foods like  bread and pasta alternatives.  We manufactured low carb products and quite honestly, most of the time would rather have them than the high carb ones.  Just check it out and you'll be able to expand your daily food choices and not your waist...lol.


----------



## Colleen

hypochondriac said:


> Im always the last to catch on to the latest diet fashion. I certianly need to lose weight. Bread and pasta? ouch...this is gonna hurt



LOL...hubby and I love pasta and I love making bread, so going low carb would be a challenge, for sure, for us


----------



## Catlady

Colleen said:


> LOL...hubby and I love pasta and I love making bread, so going low carb would be a challenge, for sure, for us



Same here!  When trying to lose weight I don't crave cake or other desserts, I crave bread.  And I enjoy making bread and admiring that loaf after it's baked.  It's my ''once a week sinful treat".

Do you have a favorite recipe, link please?


----------



## Colleen

PVC said:


> Same here!  When trying to lose weight I don't crave cake or other desserts, I crave bread.  And I enjoy making bread and admiring that loaf after it's baked.  It's my ''once a week sinful treat".
> 
> Do you have a favorite recipe, link please?



I often make a no-knead bread that I bake in my cast-iron skillet. It has a nice crust and beautiful texture inside. My husband loves it especially when I make it into olive bread....which is so good with pasta!! LOL . I also like to make it without olives and throw in parmesan cheese and Italian spices or whatever strikes me. It always comes out perfect.

Here's the link: https://diethood.com/no-knead-skillet-olive-bread/


----------



## win231

Keesha said:


> Yes your step daughter. I do understand that the keto diet DOES in fact work. My brother in law lost about 140 pounds on it but it’s not a diet to be on any longer than 6 months at a time. It should never be considered a lifestyle diet choice but rather a temporary way of eating in order to lose weight.
> 
> Cutting down on carbs or eating a Paleo diet permanently is considered a healthy diet choice for those who want to continue to lose weight and stay healthy.
> 
> The rest of the stuff I’m not qualified to comment on.



You have illustrated exactly why diets don't work in the long term.  A diet is a short-term solution to a life-long problem.


----------



## Lara

Google Zoodles. 
That will save you a zoodle of carbs in place of noodles!

`


----------



## StarSong

I like zoodles but tend to forget to make them.


----------



## Liberty

Think those veggie things wouldn't really satisfy a "true noodle head"...better to get a low carb  noodle - they are way better in both the taste and chew factor.


----------



## StarSong

I often mix them, 3/4 zoodles, 1/4 Banza chickpea pasta.  I cook the pasta as directed,lightly saute the zoodles in a tiny bit of olive oil, then combine them and add sauce.  Very tasty and satisfying.


----------



## Kadee

I watch what I eat in the way of carbs no special diet but just can’t handle eating  to many carbs
While out shopping yesterday I bought these newly released spuds claiming to be 25% less carbs than other potato’s
We had fish for our tea ( evening meal ) last night so I cut some of the potatoes into chip size, add a little oil to coat and cook on oven tray ,they were nice and creamy inside and crunchy on the outside
I usually don’t eat potatoes at all and if I do it’s normally sweet potato
I’d seen these mentioned in a magazine recently but I haven’t seen any in the shops .
, however I hadn’t looked for them either.


----------



## StarSong

@Kadee46 I have a question:  Do you actually drink tea in the evenings?  Regular tea with caffeine in it?  I'd be up all night if I had caffeine after about 2:00 pm.


----------



## JimW

win231 said:


> As far as I know, meat, dairy & eggs are the highest-protein foods.  Nuts have protein but not as much as meat.  So....how would someone increase protein without eating meat?



The protein is increased by replacing the high carb foods in one's diet with high protein food. It really doesn't matter what foods are being eaten so long as they have a higher protein count and a lower carb count than what is regularly being eaten. You could replace a blueberry muffin with three slices of cheese, the calorie intake will be roughly the same for both at about 300cals each, but the cheese has a higher protein count and lower carb count than the blueberry muffin.


----------



## Liberty

We manufactured low carb foods in our business.  Atkin's Nutritionals was one of our clients.  We formulated a mashed potato replacement and had many "mixes" and RTE (ready to eat) desserts and snack treats...even bagels.  The company still produces these.  We sold out a couple of years ago to retire.  Professionally, the low carb concept is pretty easy to grasp - increase fibers to decrease net carbs. A net carb is the total carbohydrate count, minus the fibers. Protein and fiber fills a body up to satisfy hunger.

Contrary to popular belief, there are many "low carbers" that eat 80 to 100 carbs a day or so.  Once a person gets to his or her desired weight goal, they will be able to add carbs back into their diet judiciously. 

Vegetables like salads, broccoli and cauliflower are popular low carb mainstays as are low carb breads, buns and snacks to prevent "boredom".   Whole soyfoods are high protein, so for vegans, it can be utilized.


----------



## Kadee

StarSong said:


> @Kadee46 I have a question:  Do you actually drink tea in the evenings?  Regular tea with caffeine in it?  I'd be up all night if I had caffeine after about 2:00 pm.


No I don’t @StarSong i only ever drink one cup of herbal tea a day and that’s mid morning 
I drink one cup of decaf coffee a day for breakfast 
I didn’t mention any caffeine drinks but thanks for asking anyway


----------



## StarSong

Kadee46 said:


> No I don’t @StarSong i only ever drink one cup of herbal tea a day and that’s mid morning
> I drink one cup of decaf coffee a day for breakfast
> I didn’t mention any caffeine drinks but thanks for asking anyway


Got it.  I thought that perhaps since you referred to that meal as "tea" that you were able to consume caffeine in the evenings.  I drink a single cup of half-caff each morning and move to decaf and herbal drinks for the rest of the day.


----------



## Trade

Kadee46 said:


> I watch what I eat in the way of carbs no special diet but just can’t handle eating  to many carbs
> While out shopping yesterday I bought these newly released spuds claiming to be 25% less carbs than other potato’s
> We had fish for our tea ( evening meal ) last night so I cut some of the potatoes into chip size, add a little oil to coat and cook on oven tray ,they were nice and creamy inside and crunchy on the outside
> I usually don’t eat potatoes at all and if I do it’s normally sweet potato
> I’d seen these mentioned in a magazine recently but I haven’t seen any in the shops .
> , however I hadn’t looked for them either.
> 
> View attachment 73570



A potato with 25% less carbs still has a lot of carbs.


----------

